# Mashed Cauliflower



## spiritfree (Jan 10, 2019)

Can someone please tell me how to make mashed cauliflower, without it being soggy.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 11, 2019)

In a food processor, really.  It most likely will be either lumpy or soggy otherwise.  Why not make cauli rice, but just cover the bowl and microwave it for a bit without adding any water.  It will cook, not be soggy and yet not be 'yukky' lumpy.


----------



## Michael12420 (Jan 11, 2019)

This how I do it - it is low carb but does contain butter and sour cream or cream cheese.

1 large head cauliflower cut into florets (about 3 pounds or 1 1/2 kg)
3 tablespoons unsalted butter
3 tablespoons sour cream or cream cheese - can use light Philadelphia
6 cloves garlic minced
2 ounces parmesan cheese
Salt and black pepper to taste

Place cauliflower in a steamer over a large pot of boiling water. Steam for 15 minutes until tender. Alternatively, boil cauliflower in salted water for 10 minutes or until fork tender. Remove and drain. Cover with a lid and set aside. This allows excess moisture to evaporate/drain.
In the same pot, heat the butter over medium high heat. Sauté garlic until fragrant (about 1 minute).
Blend cauliflower and garlic in a food processor on high setting until smooth. You may need to do this in batches of two or three, depending on the size of your processor.

Transfer blended cauliflower into the pot with the garlic. Stir in the Parmesan cheese, sour cream and season with salt and pepper.


----------



## mikeyB (Jan 11, 2019)

...and then pile it on cooked mince, onions and carrot and bake it in the oven until slightly browned for a low carb cottage pie. Absolutely delicious.


----------



## SkinnyLiz (Jan 12, 2019)

sounds tasty to me


----------



## SassySasanach (Jan 23, 2019)

That sounds really nice, I hate mushy cauliflower also so i don't boil it for too long, which I think is the issue. But I will have to try this recipe.


----------



## AdeV (Jan 23, 2019)

Sounds amazing, I'm definitely giving that a go this weekend! I luuurve Cottage Pie... so that's a cracking excuse to get some mince in.

I have a question about sautéing (or, as I call it, "frying" ) things in butter: Whenever I melt the butter in the frying pan, it starts "fizzing", like it had loads of water in it. Is that normal? I use "lightly salted" butter for everything, should I be using unsalted for cooking?


----------



## trophywench (Jan 24, 2019)

Butter burns very easily and to stop it, when you lob the cold butter into the pan, you need to add a teeny bit of oil.  Salted butter does sizzle more than unsalted, but there again once you add that drip or 2 of oil - it won't.


----------



## AdeV (Jan 28, 2019)

Thank you Michael and Mike! 

I made cottage pie using the cauliflower recipie above (an approximation of, anyway, I wasn’t sure how much 2 tablespoons of butter is, so I just used a big lump...), browned under the grill, it tasted great!

My blood sugars went from 5.0 to 6.0 to 5.5! I’d call that a resounding success! Plus I’ve got enough left over to have tonight too!

Jenny - you’re right about the butter too, a couple of drops of oil did calm it down a bit, so thumbs up to you too.


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 4, 2019)

I can remember being at school (home economics) We where doing mashed potatoes. I lad DID not drain the water out of the pan ! What a mess ?


----------



## SkinnyLiz (Jun 18, 2019)

Michael12420 said:


> This how I do it - it is low carb but does contain butter and sour cream or cream cheese.
> 
> 1 large head cauliflower cut into florets (about 3 pounds or 1 1/2 kg)
> 3 tablespoons unsalted butter
> ...


Now all that is needed is a masher....Still not finished unpacking, will be months before we do.  Wonder which box it is in?  Refers to The List, box 32, now out to the barn to locate that box.


----------



## bakebeans (Jun 18, 2019)

I made it at the weekend and used a normal potato masher. Everyone said how nice it was and better than potato


----------



## bachstrad (Jun 19, 2019)

I add instant mash about 1 tblspoon to thicken up the cauli mash. Got the idea from thickening up curries. 1 tblspoon barely 1 carb .


----------



## SkinnyLiz (Jun 19, 2019)

Mash not terrible successful  was a bit fibrous, and as the cauliflower had pale green stalks, was not perfectly white either.  Could not locate my stick blender. So in the end fried the "mash" in butter with some garlic and spices.  Was ok, but certainly not a suitable replacement for potato.
Topped the cottage pie with a tin of potato gratin and a sprinkling of parmesan.  That made it about 22g carb a portion - which was a lot better than expected.


----------



## belugalad (Jun 26, 2019)

I had a curry last week and used riced cauliflower that I got from Sainsburys in the freezer section it comes in a bag of 4,I liked the texture it had a cruch to it


----------

